# Bamboo shrimp



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok - I bought myself a bamboo shrimp and we've had him a week or so now and all of a sudden - for the LIFE of me - I can NOT find him... I had read somewhere that they can actually climb out of the tank - so here I am looking around the bedroom for this darn shrimp! lol... does anyone know if they can actually climb out of the tank... I had him with cory's and a few other shrimp and 3 honey gouramis.... none of which I ever saw chase him or anything? I'm stumped - Ive looked everywhere!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yes they can climb out of the tank very easily i had one commit suicide that way and found him underneath all the cords near the powerbar of my computer
i even found a red cherry shrimp dried out beside the ebi one morning and the lid was on that night lol

they also hide after molting tho so if you do a really good inspection within about 10 feet of your tank and dont find it hes probably hiding


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I found my shrimp - he is in the filter... I will have to wait till my husband gets home so he can get him out.... I tried but Im not sure how to take the filter down - so I better wait.... I tried to grab him with my hand but it wasnt easy - me standing on a chair trying to see in that dark hole - lol.... hes a pretty fast little guy... at least I know where he is - at the moment - lol

Problem is - once I get him out - how am I going to keep him out


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sounds like he was looking for a place with good flow to filter feed


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yeaa. Bamboo shrimp love to be by filters for filter feeding


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hang on the back filter? Don't fill up water as high and the shrimp shouldn't be able to get in again.


----------

